# Plans for a Wine cabinet



## rm&co (Aug 26, 2008)

Hi everyone.

I want to build a large/Tall wine cabinet that would house bottles of wine , glasses and storage for liquor. Does anyone have plans for such an item? I've looked on the free sites and everyone is either a modular box or is for sale from one of the various department stores. The picture shows what I'm looking for, but they don't post dimensions. Any plans or help would be much appreciated! Thank you...


----------



## vikingcraftsman (Mar 31, 2006)

I intend to build one as a Christmas presant for some one this winter. I am going to build my standard cabinet. Then I will build the wine holders and glass hangers. They have a wine rack in the book by Black and decker Kitchen Accessories. I will take their idea to hold the wine and stemware and fit it into my cabinet.


----------

